# DC meet up 11-4-11?



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, after some back and forthing, The Hooded Claw and I will BOTH be in the DC area on 11-4-11 and 11-5-11.  Who is up for a meeting?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can on Friday the 4th, if I can get a doctor's appointment rescheduled. Let me give them a call and see if they can do it the following week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My appointment has been rescheduled, so as life doesn't interfere, the BRATs and I can meet up on the 4th. Just let me know where and when.. (hopefully somewhere close to the Metro..) 

Hooded Claw, are you ready to meet the BRATs?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Wish I could go.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm thinking union station.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Hooded Claw, are you ready to meet the BRATs?


What I want to know is if Harley will be there!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> i'm thinking union station.


I'll be wherever the meet is, I assume Union Station will be fine. Last time we met at the food court in The Old Post Office, which worked well. And the view from the tower there is neat if you haven't seen it.

Convenience for the locals who have to work and manage their lives (instead of be on vacation) is probably paramount.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, does my getting to union at 11:39 work for everyonr?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> What I want to know is if Harley will be there!


Harley gets carsick  ... Since its 1.5 hour drive and another 40 minutes on the metro, I think he'll stay home... Plus, he's the size of a small horse.. But you'll probably meet all my 2-legged BRATs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a definite maybe.  I'm teaching a class until 1 p.m. No way I could get there before about 1:45 and 2 is more likely as I have to lock up the office and drive to the church and park and get on the metro. . . . but would attempt to make it if people were still going to be around. . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Wish I could go.


Me too!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Wish I could go.





crebel said:


> Me too!!


Me three.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> okay, does my getting to union at 11:39 work for everyonr?


Are you arriving in DC by train at 11:39 on Friday the 4th at Union? I'd agree the station at that time makes sense as a meeting place. By the time we link up, get organized, and have lunch and visit, I'm sure it will be well past two, which will hopefully accommodate Ann. Hopefully Susan will find this thread and be available then. Who else?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Are you arriving in DC by train at 11:39 on Friday the 4th at Union? I'd agree the station at that time makes sense as a meeting place. By the time we link up, get organized, and have lunch and visit, I'm sure it will be well past two, which will hopefully accommodate Ann. Hopefully Susan will find this thread and be available then. Who else?


Yes, i'm gonna take the train that will get me in at 11:30 (not 11:39, that was a typo because i was on my kindle). i will need to wander over and check into my hotel (not sure which one yet, either the Phoenix Park again or the Washington Capitol)...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Friday's forecast is for showers and a high of 56 degrees.  Novemberish weather!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Union Station has any number of eateries. . .not sure how easy it will be to get a largish table before 1 ish anyway. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Scarlet -

My mixup on the dates - thought it was THIS weekend! I can make it on the 4th...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One week from today!  Ooh, the excitement!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I come?


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can I come?
> 
> 
> Betsy


You better!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Putting it on the ccalendar...

Mike, are you coming in the RV?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can I come?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I've been wondering when you'd show up here.

If Mike brings the RV, I'm hitching a ride with him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully they'll have the earthquake damage stabilized by then:









Union Hall closed for the weekend.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, want to meet me near my hotel then?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like it will reopen this Monday, well before our meet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless more pieces fall out of the ceiling.


No, seriously, it should be fixed up by Friday.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Putting it on the ccalendar...
> 
> Mike, are you coming in the RV?
> 
> Betsy


Only if we want to tie up all the traffic in DC for the day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Only if we want to tie up all the traffic in DC for the day!


You'd probably make the news. . . . . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'd probably make the news. . . . . . . .


Well, I guess that'd be one way to get some book promo coverage...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure, take a cue from Archer and paint the RV with book characters, and you'll be all set!  


Didn't even realize this thread was here.    Friday afternoon is most likely fine...  I have a class until 12.45, so I should be able to get there by 1.45 or 2.    I'll just have to check to make sure someone can pick up DD from school.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Didn't even realize this thread was here.


Yeah, and you don't check your messages either...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, I guess that'd be one way to get some book promo coverage...


Have Jan dress up as the blue chick... 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have Jan dress up as the blue chick...


HA!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have Jan dress up as the blue chick...
> 
> Betsy


should i come as MY alter ego?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> should i come as MY alter ego?


Don't forget the sniper rifle!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Don't forget the sniper rifle!


hard to get through security...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, and you don't check your messages either...


Sorry 'bout that. Usually I get a notice in my email when there's a new PM. Last week that didn't happen at all, for some reason. Dunno whether the glitch was at KB or AOL or somewhere in between. So I didn't know... I just thought nobody was answering me all week!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sorry 'bout that. Usually I get a notice in my email when there's a new PM. Last week that didn't happen at all, for some reason. Dunno whether the glitch was at KB or AOL or somewhere in between. So I didn't know... I just thought nobody was answering me all week!


Happened to me, too, although it's been longer than the last week or so. The joys of technology...

And Scarlet, security is a pretty flimsy excuse - your alter-ego would find a way!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am now through security at the airport on my way to the meet up in DC!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're going to be early... 

and wear a parka, it's 28 here in Alexandria.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Foercast is upper 50's for the week. Lows down to around 40 at night. Slight chance of precipitation -- rain only -- mix of clouds and sun most days.

Did anyone every decide _where_ to meet?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My understanding is that we are meeting in Union Station. Beyond that I don't have a clue! I gather there is a food court? I have only been inside to take one train trip to Philly, and that was over ten years ago...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And don't worry Betsy, I have work to keep me busy in the meantime!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are both a food court and real restaurants:

http://www.unionstationdc.com/Restaurants

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ignore me. I'm just posting here to keep track of the thread. Wish I could be there, but the train-fare is too expensive.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Happened to me, too, although it's been longer than the last week or so. The joys of technology...
> 
> And Scarlet, security is a pretty flimsy excuse - your alter-ego would find a way!


My alter ego would just eat security....

Okay, I will be getting to Union at 11:30 on the train from NYC. I have a hotel reservation at the Washington 
Court Hotel. So, if anyone is meeting me at the station, let's decide where. If not, let's decide where we ARE meeting....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be at Union Station at 11:30 on Friday unless some other meeting place is designated. As to where in Union Station, I am not familiar with the place, but the food court seems logical. If someone knows a better spot, by all means speak up!  

I'm at a hotel in Maryland for work, got here early enough to make it to the Zoo for a couple of hours before closing. Tomorrow I start paying for my fun.... Two days of meetings for work!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I have someone lined up to pick up DD from school, so I'll be there  --  just probably a bit later than most of you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

meet near au  bon pain?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

OK by me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If I can come, it will be a little later.
Scarlet, if you still have my cell nubmer, give me a call when you find out where you are going to "meet", please.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The food court works for me. I'll probably be there around 12:30 or so..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to a map of Union Station
http://www.unionstationdc.com/mimages/UnionStationDirectoryMap.pdf

Note that Au Bon Pain is on the street level, #219 in yellow. The Food Court is on the lowest level, in green. We need to narrow it down a bit, probably. There's an escalator that goes down to the Food Court, we could meet near the base of the escalator in the Food Court....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If I can get there early enough, I'll bring balloons again for easy table identification from across the food court.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan on coming. . . won't be able to get there before 1:30 and 2:00 is more likely. . .I've got Betsy's phone no. so I'll call when I'm leaving to find out where you are.  (Betsy, don't forget your phone.  )


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Will there be a fish tank for the New York piranha alter ego?

TAKE PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan--sounds like you'll be one of the last to arrive, not sure we'll need the balloons by then?  Maybe Heather or I could get them...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I probably won't know until sometime on Thursday afternoon what time I can get there.  I'm hoping I can miss my Friday morning class, but it depends on whether I can get an assignment finished a day early and then drop it off with the prof.  If so, I'll be there early to meet scarlet at the train.  If not, I won't be there until 1.30ish.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll probably get there between noon and noon-thirty.

So, we have:
Claw & Scarlet, 11:30
Susan, between 11:30 and 1:30  
Betsy, noon to noon-thirty
Heather, noon-thirty
Ann, 1:30-2:00
Geoff "a little later"
Mike & Jan, noonish

And where?  Food court somewhere?  Au Bon Pain?

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Noonish for Jan and I, I think...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The food court sounds good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing Betsy's cape in person.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

noon-thirty?

okay, so downstairs in the food court.  where exactly?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> noon-thirty?
> 
> okay, so downstairs in the food court. where exactly?


Probably wherever we can find a table big enough for all of us.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In the past Uno's was the only place that had the space.
?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> In the past Uno's was the only place that had the space.
> ?


thought Uno's was upstairs, not in the food court....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Right.  
Just remembering the seating problem.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Right.
> Just remembering the seating problem.


don't confuse me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.unionstationdc.com/mimages/UnionStationDirectoryMap.pdf
Here is a link for the Union Station layout.
And the food court on the bottom level.
I guess the first there kinda grab a "space"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll call Betsy when I get close and omeone can stand up and flag me down. 

*Don't forget to bring your Kindles! *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I guess the first there kinda grab a "space"?


Yep. And maybe push together a few tables, if they're movable like in other food courts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, to recap, we have, in order of arrival..

Claw & Scarlet, 11:30
Mike & Jan, noonish
Betsy, noon to noon-thirty
Susan, about 12:30
Heather, noon-thirty
Ann, 1:30-2:00
Geoff "a little later"

Food court. Tables for 9+4 BRATS.

Kindles.  All of 'em.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This morning I went to the Saxon Gold visiting exhibit at National Geographic. Quite a mystery, and some neat objects well-presented. Might make a good excursion for those interested on Friday afternoon or on Saturday. Just a short Metro trip away!

http://events.nationalgeographic.com/events/exhibits/2011/10/29/anglo-saxon-hoard/

I'll be there tomorrow. Most likely wearing a vivid blue travel vest that should stand out.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I compromised  --  I'm going to class in the morning but I'll be able to leave class early.  12 - 12.30 is probably a realistic arrival time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Have fun.  Pictures please.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm halfway there....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am at the Metro station heading into DC bed. Tall chunky guy in a blue travel vest!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*looks down*

Still in pajamas.  Don't know what I'll be wearing....


Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*Gleefully awaiting pictures.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff said:


> *Gleefully awaiting pictures.*


Me too! Me too! Me too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And we're on off.... Pulling out of the driveway now. All BRATs accounted for as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> *Gleefully awaiting pictures.*


There will be no pictures of me in my pajamas....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There will be no pictures of me in my pajamas....
> 
> Betsy


Drat!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My schedule has just changed.
So I will either be able to make it before noon or not at all.
And I forgot my camera, so I will have to make do with pics from my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff!  Hope you can make it!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, peeps - sorry for the late input, but Scarlet will have to wait until another time to beat me about the head and shoulders. While I'd love to meet with y'all, I'm feeling like absolute crap today (allergies, I think). So I'll content myself with eating the chocolate I still owe Scarlet and send her a fresh batch for when she gets home!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am still in my blue vest. No pajamas in sight. Killing half an hour with a hot chocolate at the building museum cafe.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope you can make it, Geoff!

For those of you worrying, I am not posting and driving, I promise!.. Rayna is driving   I'm just the copilot.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, peeps - sorry for the late input, but Scarlet will have to wait until another time to beat me about the head and shoulders. While I'd love to meet with y'all, I'm feeling like absolute crap today (allergies, I think). So I'll content myself with eating the chocolate I still owe Scarlet and send her a fresh batch for when she gets home!


Sorry to hear, Mike. Feel better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael, as one who is sometimes incapacitated by mere cedar trees, I can sympathize. Get better.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hicks, i was wondering where my package is.  feel better.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

leaving carrolton.  be there in ten minutes


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Claw and scarlett are met up at the train station, going to the food court now!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We are on the metro now.. Running a bit later than I had planned.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Class is over  --  leaving Woodbridge now!  ETA in about 45 minutes + parking.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

get her fast before we lose our table


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok I did make the DC meet at Union Station.
When I got there, THC, Scarlet and Betsy were already there.
Pretty soon Luv showed up with the BRATs.
Then Ann made it and finally Susan joined us.
We all swapped stories, ate some food and took some pics.
Sadly I did not bring a camera, so I will not be posting any.
But many pics were taken.  So I am sure your waiting will be rewarded.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Waiting patiently.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The big shindig has broken up, pictures will follow!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not patient.  I've been chomping at the bit all day.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Claw was taking pictures of everything. . .kindles. . . iPads. . .people. . .tables. . .the floor. . . . .more people. . . . .more kindles. . .we had every generation represented from K1 thru k4 plus the DX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First pic....










Clockwise from K4 in red cover (Betsy's), K1 in Oberon (Betsy's), Betsy's iPad1 underneath, Geoff's K2, Scarlet's KDX, Susan's K2, Ann's coverless K4 on top of Ann's K3 on top of her Xoom, Heather's K4 in purple Belkin cover on her iPad2, The Hooded Claw's nekkid K in center on green Amazon sleeve.

Heather brought only one Kindle otherwise we would have needed another table. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm back in the hotel room, Susan took Scarlet and myself to see the MLK and FDR Memorials, and we went out to eat.  I have some battery charging and wifi transfer rituals to get through before I can post any pics, but I'll try to get a few up tonight.  Great get together, and a great day!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

After dinner and dessert, I took THC back to his hotel and then Scarlet to hers, and got home around 11. Scarlet and I ran into a huge traffic mess in the middle of DC, numerous people on the street and a couple of dozen police cars -- we suspect that this must have been the Occupy DC crowd. (Living out in the 'burbs, I haven't paid any attention to exactly _where_ in DC they're doing their thing.)

Lunch was fun (thanks for the tip about the Indian food, Geoff, it was excellent) and, because I got there fairly late, too short.

Pictures were taken. I'll get some up shortly, as soon as I copy them to the computer and get them onto Photobucket.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> a huge traffic mess in the middle of DC, numerous people on the street and a couple of dozen police cars


<sigh>... I guess this explains it. That happened about 15 minutes before we came through there.

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/local/car-plows-into-crowd-of-occupy-dc-protesters-in-northwest-110411


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang, sorry you guys had trouble.  Glad Scarlet made it to her hotel safe and sound!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A few pics have made it from my camera to my phone, and onto Photobucket, so here are a couple. Not the greatest, just the first to claw (heh) their way out of the bit bucket:










Luvmy4brats makes a point!










Betsy looks serene about it all....










Geoff enjoys fine dining with some brats in the background.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not trouble for us, but from the number of police cars (with more arriving as we drove past) it was clear that something was not right. I have to say though, with heavy Friday night traffic moving right past the people on the street, and people walking randomly across the intersection, it's not surprising that something like this happened.

Anyway, on to pics:

You've seen this from a different angle, but here's my version, in case you needed to see a particular Kindle from a different angle in order to better make up you mind which one you need to buy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Faithful Minion (that's Scarlet for most of you) proudly stuck up for the merits of her Kindle DX. Note that the beginning of this thread is displayed on her Kindle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And the Kindlers together:









Left to right, Scarlet, Luv, Ann, Geoff, Betsy, Claw


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And later...










Why do tourists always take pictures of squirrels?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At some points, the discussion of different Kindle models grew highly technical, but always remained on a calm, professional, and rational level.

Ann and Susan sat directly beside me, so I didn't get as many shots of them, but I will have more tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The BRAT pack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sharp, but it may be my best effort for Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Better than my pic of Ann:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoff and Susan


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice pics, all! Looks like u guys had a good time!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"the screen on my Kindle DX is this big!"


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Dang it! How did I miss this thread? Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Nice pics, all! Looks like u guys had a good time!


Sure, now that you're a famous author, and all, no more hanging out with the little people... 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And from the aftermath, with Susan and Scarlet....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great shots!

Note that we had kindles of every generation represented. . . .

Is it weird that we stood in front of the Best Buy vending machine to have our picture taken?  



Susan, sorry you hit the traffic. . .but glad the traffic didn't hit YOU, if you know what I mean!    That is why I NEVER drive into DC. . . .metro and my feet is the way to get around there for sure!  We are lucky that our Church is just off the freeway adjacent to the L'Enfant Metro station, and that we can park there pretty much any time for free, but even if not we'd metro in . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll note that Ann wanted us to line up by age of our Kindle. 

THC, your camera had the best group shot! I took the liberty of cropping it as it was scrolling on my iPad screen.










Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was good that the "young people" were with us so that there was someone to take this picture.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh ! The photos are just wonderful.....Thanks !!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love all the pictures.  Looks like you had a great group and a fantastic time.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhhh, you all look so great.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll note that Ann wanted us to line up by age of our Kindle.
> 
> THC, your camera had the best group shot! I took the liberty of cropping it as it was scrolling on my iPad screen.
> 
> ...


NOT SO. . . .I thought it would be cool to have Kindles in order of original release: K1, K2, DX, K3, K4. . . . . 

speaking of 'young people' anyone heard from Heather?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm here. We have soccer tournaments today.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Great pictures and I wish I lived closer to all you guys.  Betsy, what is the red cover on your baby K?
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> NOT SO. . . .I thought it would be cool to have Kindles in order of original release: K1, K2, DX, K3, K4. . . . .


Isn't that what I said? More or less?  I mean, it's not like they have dates of birth or anything....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Isn't that what I said? More or less?  I mean, it's not like they have dates of birth or anything....
> 
> Betsy


No?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89859.0.html



If I'd not retired my K1 and sent it home to Amazon it'd be the oldest. . . . . As it was, my K4 was the newest!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You girls be nice or I'll have to report you to a moderator.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I must admit to being a "little" bit intimidated.
We had the 4 terrific BRATs.
We had 3 of our KB moderators (in the same place at the same time).
And we had 3 other highly popular posting members.
and me.

It was indeed a lot of fun.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks as though you had fun.  Thanks for sharing the pictures - it is nice to be able to put faces with names.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> and me.


I think you underestimate yourself.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89859.0.html
> 
> ...


Well, duh, you didn't have the K1 with you, did you...anyway, the gen was what I meant..and it's just as, well, so you, either way... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pics and it looks like you guys had a lot of fun. One of these days I'll get to a get together! Thanks for posting so many pics...

L


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Why do tourists always take pictures of squirrels?  

I once took a photo of an albino squirrel in DC!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who posted pictures!!  It's great to "see" everyone!  And Geoff, you are very much important!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I should have put a smiley on that post.
I really was not feeling sorry for myself.
I love keeping company with my KB friends.
I just thought it was neat that we had 3 mods in the same place.
This is a good place to spend time - I really don't bother with any other social site.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw the green shirts were two hundred eighth graders from ann arbor michigan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You girls be nice or I'll have to report you to a moderator.


 



geoffthomas said:


> I must admit to being a "little" bit intimidated.
> We had the 4 terrific BRATs.
> We had 3 of our KB moderators (in the same place at the same time).
> And we had 3 other highly popular posting members.
> ...


Members responsible for a significant portion of KB's posts could have been wiped out in one swell foop! Good thing everything went well.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am at the airport waiting for the plane home, so my Washington interlude is over. Thanks for the local KB hospitality!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Claw, your work trip was responsible for us getting together!  It had been quite a while, so I'm glad it worked out.  Just sorry than Mike and Jan and others who are in the area couldn't make it.

So, who's going to be taking a business trip to DC next, to give us an excuse for another one of these?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Changing planes in chicago. Now it only the earthquakes haven't closed our airport at home!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Changing planes in chicago. Now it only the earthquakes haven't closed our airport at home!


I've been watching the news and have seen no mention of an airport closure. Be safe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Claw, hope everything was find when you got home!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm home, and all is well.  The flight was late arriving, and then there was construction problems with the traffic (not earthquake related), but I am home, and the only bad news is that my rent is going up on my next lease!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are glad that you got home safe-and-sound, my friend.
Please come visit with us often.
Some of us usually can make time to visit.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Coming out of lurking on this thread to say great pics! If anyone ventures up here to the frigid woods of Maine let me know.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for Scarlet and Susan.....

As I was walking back from the Lincoln Memorial Saturday evening just after sunset, I saw this squirrel through the fence. It was really too late for photography, but I worked at it and got this snap of a squirrel just to commemorate tourist squirrel shots! Blurry and hard to interpret, but his body and head are in front (eye and ears dimly visible) and tail is sticking up behind, blending into some light-colored trash behind it.










Enjoy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't even know what is this DC meet. What an ignorant??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of the KB members in the DC area get together occasionally or on the occasion of other members being in the DC area,


----------

